# My Ride? True Fit? 20 pound 4 month old



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

My LO will be 4 months old on the 28th and is already 20 pounds/27 inches. I need to start thinking about moving him out of the infant seat and into a convertible. Which of these 2 seats would you choose? Or should I consider something else? Fwiw, my older son is very average sized at 4 years so I'm kind of surprised that the babe is so big- not sure he will continue to stay in the 90-95%.

Thanks!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

What about the sunshine kids radian? It has around the same shell height as the true fit, with the rear facing weight limit of the myride (or more, if you get the XT or 80).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't get a 35 pound seat for your baby when he is all ready 20 pounds at four months.

Between the two, I would consider only the Graco My Ride.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

fwiw both of my kids have been 20lbs at 4 months... then once they hit 25lbs they stayed there. Dd was 25lbs until she was almost 2 and ds seems to be following the same path.

Dd fit her 33lb rf seat until 3.5yrs. (if it had been 35, depending on shell height, she could have rf to 4yrs)

I would also look at the radian though if it fits in your car. Then I'd probably go with the true fit, I've not been impressed with the graco seats I've played with.

-Angela


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks. The radian should fit in my Sienna (captains seats), but it just looks so uncomfortable. Is there an infant insert? I want to get something that will last a long time rear facing, but I don't want this 20 pounder to get lost in the seat right now either









I don't think this baby will continue to gain as he has been. As I mentioned in my first post, my 4 year old is still pretty average in size. Last weight check he was only 37 pounds. I think this baby might end up taller, but I don't think he'll be huge. But then, what do I know.


----------



## opera mom (Aug 27, 2007)

My DS got tyo 20 lbs. by 3.5 months and I got the True Fit. I love it! He is now almost 8 months and 23-24lbs and I think he will be able to be in it for a while. As soon as he started rolling and scooting, his weight gain slowed down.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd consider a RadianXTSL or Complete Air. My DD is 36" tall at 22 mos, and here is a comparison as to how much room she has left in the MyRide compared to the Complete Air with the harness all the way up. Keep in mind both seats go to 40lbs rear facing.

Room she has left in the Complete Air: (keep in mind the harness is all the way up- you can adjust the headrest, it slides and locks.
http://s348.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=DSC03126.jpg

Room she has left in the MyRide65
http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q...s/DSC03130.jpg


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

We got the My Ride and love it. Easy to install and my son cna stay RF until 40 lbs (he is a peanut).


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

I still haven't made a decision







There is SO MUCH info out there, I'm left with my head spinning every time I research more. On the plus side, I found out that my ds is not 27", he's 25.5" inches and 20 pounds at 4 months. I guess I was a little generous with the tape measure









Anyway, I'm not thrilled with how big/tall some of these seats are only with respect to fitting behind the passenger seat. I realize that taller will be more cost effective in the long run, since my ds will fit in it longer. But still- I'd also like to be able to have the passenger seat allow leg room for the front passenger. We travel quite a lot, long trips, 5+ hours at a time and need the space. Oh, we have a 2006 Toyota Sienna with captains seats in the middle row- I realize that might be useful info









So, changing things up a bit- what would recommendations be if I'm willing to spend $$ again in 3 or so years to buy a new seat for forward facing only? Is there a convertible/rear facing seat that has a higher weight/height limit but not quite so large a shell to make the front passenger uncomfortable as well? Does this make sense?

Thanks!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I still haven't made a decision







There is SO MUCH info out there, I'm left with my head spinning every time I research more. On the plus side, I found out that my ds is not 27", he's 25.5" inches and 20 pounds at 4 months. I guess I was a little generous with the tape measure









Anyway, I'm not thrilled with how big/tall some of these seats are only with respect to fitting behind the passenger seat. I realize that taller will be more cost effective in the long run, since my ds will fit in it longer. But still- I'd also like to be able to have the passenger seat allow leg room for the front passenger. We travel quite a lot, long trips, 5+ hours at a time and need the space. Oh, we have a 2006 Toyota Sienna with captains seats in the middle row- I realize that might be useful info









So, changing things up a bit- what would recommendations be if I'm willing to spend $$ again in 3 or so years to buy a new seat for forward facing only? Is there a convertible/rear facing seat that has a higher weight/height limit but not quite so large a shell to make the front passenger uncomfortable as well? Does this make sense?

Thanks!

I have a true fit for my daughter and a radian for my son. I think that seats like the True Fit and the Britax seats take up more room, in part, because they are higher off of the car's seat. Also, know that you can put the seat more upright in a rear facing position as your baby gets older.

I think you could go with a seat like the Radian, if you wanted. It doesn't have the inserts like the True Fit but truthfully, your child will grow out of those quickly anyway. I wouldn't think you would want to get a rf seat now and a ff later-- that won't save much money or space.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

You will be able to install any seat more upright than 45 degrees to get it to fit better. Yes, they are big seats, but they take up less room than an infant seat, generally, once the baby has head control and can sit up more. At 4 months you won't be able to have it 30 degrees upright, but probably 40 or so and more upright the older he gets.

In 3 or 4 years when he goes ff'ing....who knows! There's great new stuff coming out all the time. Right now usually the graco nautilus and the britax frontier are recommended, but there will be new stuff coming out in the next few years.

This is what a MR looks like in the back of my teeny 91 tempo. It's not really all that big.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
You will be able to install any seat more upright than 45 degrees to get it to fit better. Yes, they are big seats, but they take up less room than an infant seat, generally, once the baby has head control and can sit up more. At 4 months you won't be able to have it 30 degrees upright, but probably 40 or so and more upright the older he gets.

In 3 or 4 years when he goes ff'ing....who knows! There's great new stuff coming out all the time. Right now usually the graco nautilus and the britax frontier are recommended, but there will be new stuff coming out in the next few years.

This is what a MR looks like in the back of my teeny 91 tempo. It's not really all that big.

That looks okay. . .









I've read some things about the radian, I think (?) with trouble installing less than 45 degrees upright? This is definitely a consideration. I want something that is reclined enough for my 4 month old but can go upright enough later for a 3 year old.

I'm tempted by the Complete Air. But I like the look of the True Fit better. But I want cup holders







I'm demanding!

I currently have the Nautilus for my 4 year old and LOVE it. He especially likes the cup holder- perfect for all his toys, currently his "light saber flashlight"







I am anticipating that ds#2 will want the same once he's old enough to know what a cup holder is. Plus, it's a perfect fit for his Klean Kanteen. Silly, I know. But still. . . .


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The TrueFit has a cupholder. It is removable, which is nice when space is tight. It also installs well in tight spaces without taking up a ton of room.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The complete air also comes with a removeable cup holder.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The complete air also comes with a removeable cup holder.

Are there issues with installing this more upright while RF?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
Are there issues with installing this more upright while RF?

No.









If anything, it's an issue to get it reclined enough. You WILL need a rolled towel/pool noodle.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
No.









If anything, it's an issue to get it reclined enough. You WILL need a rolled towel/pool noodle.

Any idea how well this installs in a Toyota Sienna? I have a carseat tech friend I can go to for installation if necessary. Would you put a 4 month old in this seat?

I'm kinda leaning toward the MyRide today.







Every day it's different. Every hour even! I just need to make a decision and be done with it. I had him in an Evenflow convertible in DH's car today and he was much happier than usual while in the car. Maybe just a coincidence, but I think he'll be happier in a larger seat. Soon.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

They're both wicked nice seats. You will probably need a full pool noodle pyramid for the Complete Air.

As for whether it will fit him, my guess is that it *may* fit him, but I'd try him in it first. If his torso is on the short side, he might still have to do some growing before he'll fit at the lowest slot.

If you can wait two months, it's being re-released, version 2.0, with a base that makes it easier to get a good recline.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
They're both wicked nice seats. You will probably need a full pool noodle pyramid for the Complete Air.

As for whether it will fit him, my guess is that it *may* fit him, but I'd try him in it first. If his torso is on the short side, he might still have to do some growing before he'll fit at the lowest slot.

If you can wait two months, it's being re-released, version 2.0, with a base that makes it easier to get a good recline.

Thanks, good info! He's 20 pounds now. The bucket he's in goes to only 22 pounds. I don't know if I can get another 2 months out of it. Maybe he'll slow down soon


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
Any idea how well this installs in a Toyota Sienna? I have a carseat tech friend I can go to for installation if necessary. Would you put a 4 month old in this seat?

I'm kinda leaning toward the MyRide today.







Every day it's different. Every hour even! I just need to make a decision and be done with it. I had him in an Evenflow convertible in DH's car today and he was much happier than usual while in the car. Maybe just a coincidence, but I think he'll be happier in a larger seat. Soon.

I have installed it in the captain's chair of my sienna and in the rear bench seat. For a 4 month old, you will need either a pyramid of pool noodles or a very thick towel rolled tightly to get a good recline. Other than that it's a breeze to recline. For my 2yo who can be way more upright, I use one pool noodle in the captain's chair and without anything in the rear.

There are installation videos here:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you have a Babies R Us near you? They carry both the MR and the CA and you'll be able to play with them both. I thought the Complete Air seemed cheap and flimsy and the MR I am in love with







. I just bought one for a friend and I am planning on getting one for DD2 to replace her MA that's 2 weeks away from retirement, even though we won't need the 40 lb weight limit!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Do you have a Babies R Us near you? They carry both the MR and the CA and you'll be able to play with them both. I thought the Complete Air seemed cheap and flimsy and the MR I am in love with







. I just bought one for a friend and I am planning on getting one for DD2 to replace her MA that's 2 weeks away from retirement, even though we won't need the 40 lb weight limit!

Yes, I've seen the MR in person but didn't put ds in it. He was wrapped up and sleeping. I didn't see the CA, but maybe I missed it. I'd also like to see the TF in person but our BRU didn't have that one. . . . I don't think. Do you have any trouble with the cover popping off the top of your MR? Something like that is minor, but will drive me batty!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
Yes, I've seen the MR in person but didn't put ds in it. He was wrapped up and sleeping. I didn't see the CA, but maybe I missed it. I'd also like to see the TF in person but our BRU didn't have that one. . . . I don't think. Do you have any trouble with the cover popping off the top of your MR? Something like that is minor, but will drive me batty!!









I think some covers are worse than others. The one at BRU was driving me nuts in the 10 minutes I played with it, but my friend's (girly) one was totally fine. BRU doesn't carry the TF, and I know most Targets stopped carrying it but I hear you can still find it at some Targets. Do you have a baby specialty store near you?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I have one from babies'r'us and the cover doesn't pop off at all. Hmmm... Or maybe it doesn't pop off because my kid doesn't wiggle around? Sometimes when I have to reinstall it, the front pulls up a bit, but it's not big deal to just snap it back into place. While it's installed it's doesn't shift or anything.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I weighed my babe today- and at 4.5 months he's 21.4 pounds (clothed)









I ordered the True Fit Premier- hope it gets here soon. Thanks for all your help and thoughts!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The reason I recommended against that seat is because your baby is all ready 20 pounds







. I'm concerned that you may not get maximum rear facing benefit out of it. My recommendation would be to cancel the order and order a seat with a 40 pound rear facing limit.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
The reason I recommended against that seat is because your baby is all ready 20 pounds







. I'm concerned that you may not get maximum rear facing benefit out of it. My recommendation would be to cancel the order and order a seat with a 40 pound rear facing limit.

My other options were the MR and a radian, right? I just can't handle the cover popping off the MR, as trivial as that may seem. Apparently the radian won't install upright enough for an older kid. So I dunno. . . there was a reason I didn't like the Complete Air- sleep deprivation is making me forget why.

Hopefully it won't be an issue. This babe is tracking about 2 pounds ahead of his older brother at the same age. Older brother slowed waaaaay down after a year and wasn't 35 pounds until sometime well after his third birthday. If I need to buy another seat to continue RF I will at that point.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The cover only came off the first run of seats out the door. The issue was addressed in later models.

The Sunshine Kids Radian's install depends on the vehicle. In some vehicles it will install very upright.

The Complete Air is also a very nice seat.

I hope the growth slows down, too. I would never recommend turning a child younger than two forward facing for any reason.

The True Fit is a great item, but just not the best choice for a baby who's all ready 20 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Radian 80 installed in a corolla, and it is pretty upright. The secret (imo) is to get the rearfacing "foot" of the radian into the bight (crack) of the seat for a more upright installation.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone know how a radian installs rf in honda's? I went and looked at the myride & Complete air today at babies r us, and honestly wasn't thrilled with either - the myride looks soo huge and the ca just seemed funky... that and I couldn't figure out how to loosen the straps on it









Oh, and whats the deal with the 'this line must be level with the ground' lines on seats for rf? Is that only for infants or do you really have to have it super reclined for older kids too in order for it to work properly??


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The line is only for infants. You can install more upright for older babies/toddlers/preschoolers.

For the CA, you just push the lever down between the child's legs near their feet (where the strap comes out to tighten) and pull the harness at the shoulder out. Pretty much like every other car seat on the market.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
The cover only came off the first run of seats out the door. The issue was addressed in later models.

The Sunshine Kids Radian's install depends on the vehicle. In some vehicles it will install very upright.

The Complete Air is also a very nice seat.

I hope the growth slows down, too. I would never recommend turning a child younger than two forward facing for any reason.

The True Fit is a great item, but just not the best choice for a baby who's all ready 20 pounds at 4 months.

Ok, good to know about the cover on the MR. The one I was playing with in Target and BRU had the same issue though- it was pulling down even without a babe in the seat! I would have bought this seat, otherwise.

I had an entire thread about installing a radian RF in a sienna, but nobody posted that it was possible to get a more upright install RF. This is the seat I would buy, in a minute, if I knew I could get an upright install for an older child.

I'd cancel my order with the TF and get the MR- but how do I know if it's a newer seat with the cover issue addressed?

Thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Basically, if you don't get a 'Spiral" or an "Edegemont Dots" (the two patterns initially released at Walmart and Babies R Us) you should be fine. There's a relatively gender neutral cover on the shelf at Target called Bartlett which is nice.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
fwiw both of my kids have been 20lbs at 4 months... then once they hit 25lbs they stayed there. Dd was 25lbs until she was almost 2 and ds seems to be following the same path.

Dd fit her 33lb rf seat until 3.5yrs. (if it had been 35, depending on shell height, she could have rf to 4yrs)

-Angela

Yeah, I was just coming to post the same thing, just to help settle your mind. DS was 19 lbs 12 oz at his 4 mos check-up, and I was certain he was not going to be able to rf til 1 (at that time the highest rf weight limit seats were 33 lbs). He ended up being 29 lbs 8 oz at 1 yr. And continued to RF in his 28lb Marathon until 26 mos when he outgrew it by height, at 31 lbs. Now he weighs 34 lbs, and he'll be 3 in two weeks. So the weight gain really does slow weigh down (in most cases), once they start crawling & climbing.........
I think the 35 lbs seat will probably work fine~ just mo, and I'm not a tech....


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I had an entire thread about installing a radian RF in a sienna, but nobody posted that it was possible to get a more upright install RF. This is the seat I would buy, in a minute, if I knew I could get an upright install for an older child.










Have you tried asking on www.car-seat.org ? You'd be more likely to encounter someone who has experience w/ that specific vehicle. LOTS of techs who have done thousands of seat checks/installs.... so way more experience overall.....

For us, in a Rondo, the only way to get a more upright install is to use the old boot........otherwise it won't stay back away from the seat bight long enough to be pulled tight upright.... DS doesn't seem to mind it even at that 45 degree angle.... but it does make the seat in front of it mostly useless.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
Yeah, I was just coming to post the same thing, just to help settle your mind. DS was 19 lbs 12 oz at his 4 mos check-up, and I was certain he was not going to be able to rf til 1 (at that time the highest rf weight limit seats were 33 lbs). He ended up being 29 lbs 8 oz at 1 yr. And continued to RF in his 28lb Marathon until 26 mos when he outgrew it by height, at 31 lbs. Now he weighs 34 lbs, and he'll be 3 in two weeks. So the weight gain really does slow weigh down (in most cases), once they start crawling & climbing.........
I think the 35 lbs seat will probably work fine~ just mo, and I'm not a tech....

See, this is my thought as well. My husband is not a huge person, and while I do have tall brothers, I just think/hope that this babe will slow down and stop gaining. He may be TALL, but I don't think he will continue to be 95%+ in weight. As I stated previously, my older son hit 20 pounds and slowed down, barely reaching 35 pounds well after his 3rd birthday. Maybe this kid will hit 25 pounds and slow down. Sooner would be welcome







He's HEAVY!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
Have you tried asking on www.car-seat.org ? You'd be more likely to encounter someone who has experience w/ that specific vehicle. LOTS of techs who have done thousands of seat checks/installs.... so way more experience overall.....

For us, in a Rondo, the only way to get a more upright install is to use the old boot........otherwise it won't stay back away from the seat bight long enough to be pulled tight upright.... DS doesn't seem to mind it even at that 45 degree angle.... but it does make the seat in front of it mostly useless.

There are TONS Of threads there about overrecline issues in the sienna. Usually the radian is fine there for babies/young toddlers, but once the toddler is getting taller the recline thing becomes a huge issue.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I have the MR65. I cancelled the TF order because they were not shipping quickly and I need this seat for SURE when we leave next week to visit my family for the holidays. My DH also lost his job on Monday







so this was a better decision money-wise.

Easy out of the box, no problems figuring things out. I have not installed it yet in the car, but had DS sitting in it briefly. He is already on the 3rd slots from the bottom, without the padding!! Granted, he's also wearing a cloth diaper, but still. . . . it just does not seem as large with him IN it as it does empty. I hope it lasts us a while.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh no, I am sorry to hear about your husband's job









The good news is, those third slots seem to be the fall back for most kids from 6 months to three years. Just the way the torso grows and the seat shell lies, I guess. My guess is that you have loads of time in that seat


----------

